# SSRI's Change your personality and make your more Extroverted/Outgoing.......



## TiMeZuP (Sep 30, 2009)

http://www.cnn.com/2009/HEALTH/12/08/antidepressant.personality.changes/index.html


----------



## John_in_SF (Mar 1, 2009)

Social withdrawal and rejection sensitivity are common symptoms of depression, so I don't see how this study proves SSRIs are doing anything more than relieving depression.

At any rate, it's scary to think that people "should" take a pill to become extraverted just because our culture values it.


----------



## TiMeZuP (Sep 30, 2009)

John_in_SF said:


> At any rate, it's scary to think that people "should" take a pill to become extraverted just because our culture values it.


Introspective thinking is fine, but really man. Introspective thinking all the F'in time? Jeeze, forget what our culture values. I wish I could be a "feeling chaser" and stimulated by my surroundings rather then exhausted by them.

Yes I am introvert. I would give away my computer and maybe unborn children if it were possible for me to turn off the constant amount of internal thinking going on all the time. It's no wonder many people find introverts boring. I am beginning to become bored myself


----------



## jakeforpresident (Sep 27, 2009)

http://www.plosmedicine.org/article/info:doi/10.1371/journal.pmed.0050045

SSRI's suck... for the most part


----------



## mark555666 (May 1, 2008)

That is common knowledge for the most people on this board


----------



## RockiNToM (Jun 15, 2009)

The article speaks the truth in my case. On Paxil I was highly extroverted. On every other SSRI I was still myself. So not really surprising, as Paxil for me was the best of the lot.


----------



## Vini Vidi Vici (Jul 4, 2009)

SSRIs suck, obviously, compared to all the other potential drugs not yet being marketed for Depression/OCD/SA ect. I hate Paxil...but the truth is, i was one of the most extroverted, crazy, uninhibited people in my school for a time when i was on it. But it only worked for about 4 months. And it killed my emotions and desire to play music/be creative.....it turned me into an extrovert, but it took away much of the purpose of being one, anyway. whats the point of social interaction, if you feel no emotion? all the girls/women you could ever want, but I felt absolutely nothing.....only flatness. It was so disorienting.....just imagine...numb


----------



## belfort (May 3, 2009)

^^well im an introvert and i feel numb much of the time anyway unless i have stims/endorphins flowing thru me..i dont like being an introvert..i mean, who likes being drained after socializing for a few hours?/i know i dont...i spend half my time just recharging from social events whereas extroverts flourish in them...i would much rather want that as opposed to the way i am now...

i would sacrifice my internal thoughts and creativity to be extroverted..


----------



## TiMeZuP (Sep 30, 2009)

belfort said:


> i would sacrifice my internal thoughts and creativity to be extroverted..


I hear you on that. My brain is in "an always thinking state", it essentially likes to solve every little puzzle thrown at it. Even though I know I can do alot of things that most folks can't because of this, I HATE it. Being introverted just blows IMHO. Stims can aid social interaction for me to a certain extent. But to be honest, stims just make me a better introvert. It gives me more desire to think and be alone because of the extra brain power. I do have to admit, stims reduce anxiety for me.


----------



## jakeforpresident (Sep 27, 2009)

Sorry to change the subject, but what do you guys think the best anxiolytic drug out there is?

SSRI's are okay but cause emotional numbness.

I can't get benzos, sigh, so those are out.

Opiates are out for me too.


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

jakeforpresident said:


> Sorry to change the subject, but what do you guys think the best anxiolytic drug out there is?
> 
> SSRI's are okay but cause emotional numbness.
> 
> ...


Lyrica?


----------



## TiMeZuP (Sep 30, 2009)

For me Stims work the best. I feel as calm as a baby nesseled in a mothers womb



jakeforpresident said:


> Sorry to change the subject, but what do you guys think the best anxiolytic drug out there is?
> 
> SSRI's are okay but cause emotional numbness.
> 
> ...


----------



## TiMeZuP (Sep 30, 2009)

Why cant u get benzos?


----------



## Arisa1536 (Dec 8, 2009)

well all i know is before i took anti depressants nine years ago, i was a shy introverted person and a lot slimmer lol
i am much more calm and will generally chat with anyone
i have other social worries, not in the sense of making speeches or meeting new people though, i am more paranoid and worried of others opinions but i have been there in the past, with being too shy or quiet to introduce myself at social things or at work, but not since the meds or the benzos


----------



## jakeforpresident (Sep 27, 2009)

TiMeZuP said:


> Why cant u get benzos?


Documented drug seeking behavior, lol. The less I ask for the better chance I keep getting what I want. My doc is very anal, so my chances would be slim for getting them.

So should I try for a stimulant or for benzo? I'm leaning on the side of stimulant but at the same time everyone here seems to be prescribed benzos already.


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

jakeforpresident said:


> Documented drug seeking behavior, lol. The less I ask for the better chance I keep getting what I want. My doc is very anal, so my chances would be slim for getting them.
> 
> So should I try for a stimulant or for benzo? I'm leaning on the side of stimulant but at the same time everyone here seems to be prescribed benzos already.


Man that sucks.. Cant you go to a differend doc or do they all see your flagged as a drug seeker? (how did that happen anyway?).


----------



## TiMeZuP (Sep 30, 2009)

Yea really? How did you get flagged


----------



## bben (Oct 24, 2009)

I think alot of people give too much credit to the ssris. I truly believe alot of the response to ssris is just from the reduction in dopamine they provide, not because they correct a deficiency in serotonin. SSRIS dramatically reduce dopamine firing in some areas. This does lead to feelings of less agitation, anger, and intense emotion. It does increase apathy. Maybe some people want apathy and thats cool. But ssris dont work through the same mechanism as the doctors claim them to. Not to mention the placebo effect of just taking something. I think i remember some of the studies showed ssris beating out sugar pills by extremely small margins in effectiveness. Add on to that the fact that its the pharm companies running these trials. Sometimes they decide not to advertise the results of some studies while highlighting favorable ones. 

SSRIS are basically mood blunters and no doubt they can help some people but in 25 years people are going to look back at this class of medications and laugh and how primitive and useless they really were.


----------



## NiTro (Dec 13, 2009)

Maybe you guys should try voicing your inner thoughts and it will help you be extroverted . Just make sure they are not really dumb or anything because then it would cause anxiety lol.


----------



## mark555666 (May 1, 2008)

bben said:


> I think alot of people give too much credit to the ssris. I truly believe alot of the response to ssris is just from the reduction in dopamine they provide, not because they correct a deficiency in serotonin. SSRIS dramatically reduce dopamine firing in some areas. This does lead to feelings of less agitation, anger, and intense emotion. It does increase apathy. Maybe some people want apathy and thats cool. But ssris dont work through the same mechanism as the doctors claim them to. Not to mention the placebo effect of just taking something. I think i remember some of the studies showed ssris beating out sugar pills by extremely small margins in effectiveness. Add on to that the fact that its the pharm companies running these trials. Sometimes they decide not to advertise the results of some studies while highlighting favorable ones.


Most doctors probably learn that serotonin is mainly useful for anxiety. This might be true for some. For serotonin I would use 5-htp, Rhodiola or SJW.


> SSRIS are basically mood blunters and no doubt they can help some people but in 25 years people are going to look back at this class of medications and laugh and how primitive and useless they really were.


100 years ago people would laugh at the meds we use know. Remember almost everything was easy to get.

They would put Prozac immediately into the trash can :teeth
The farther we come in time the less effective (prescription) medications become.

Eventually I will develop a machine that I can put in my computer and enter the drug name and pills will poop out.


----------



## RockiNToM (Jun 15, 2009)

LOL! Freesix88! Put my name down for one when you come to finally making it.


----------

